# help me decide...



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i need ya guys help, which fish do i get (Female Bettas) i just called the fish store and the colors i put on hold were a white female and a green-bluish female.

which one should i get??? the white one or green, have two tanks up and running so i could get both 'but' i want to try breeding one of my two bettas so if i was succsesful i would keep a few... which one, white or greeny???

thanks guys


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, what are you trying to achieve? Do you plan on breeding her or just keeping her as a pet? If you breed her, do you have a specific color/finnage goal?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i am planning on breeding her, but not till the end of august.

i have thought about which kind of color and finnage, and i was going for my purple-red-pink betta with either a green or blue betta. but its hard to resist the white one so i am thinking of getting both... keep ya guys posted


----------

